# 5 month old peeing in the house



## nick (Dec 18, 2010)

*5 month old peeing in the house*

Molly is 5 months old and knows most of the time how to go outdoors. She will frequently ask to go out but then sometimes will unexpectantly pee in the house. Seems to be no rhyme or reason to it. What gives? How to correct?


----------



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: 5 month old peeing in the house*

Keep her on a leash in the house. You might just be missing her signs. I have a 5 month old boy and he has been a nightmare to house train. The past week I have been monitoring his water and keeping him on a leash in the house. He has only had one accident. And he wakes up every morning in a dry crate. Thank goodness!!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 5 month old peeing in the house*

Can she smell Urine inside where she went before? Does she go in the same spot(s)? If so, that's your problem.


----------

